# wichtige sicherheits frage zu applets



## RawBit (28. Okt 2006)

da ich mich nicht wirklich für applets und deren funktionen (oder die "sandbox") interessier muss ich ein paar sachen wissen:

können applets dateien vom server verändern oder löschen? oder neue hinzufügen?
können applets php-variablen auslesen?

danke für die hilfe


----------



## RawBit (28. Okt 2006)

HILFE!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Okt 2006)

Wenn du dich nicht dafür interessierst, warum willst du es dann wissen? :bae:

1.) Nein, höchstens per FTP, und das nur, wenn es signiert ist.
2.) Inwiefern? PHP = Serverseitig, Applet = Clientseitig!
Du kannst was wie

```
<applet code="[blup]">
<param name="phpvar" value="<?php echo $whatever ?>" />
</applet>
```
machen.


----------



## RawBit (28. Okt 2006)

ok wenn applets clientseitig sind dann is gut

weil ich ein (mit php geschriebenes) online spiel portal geschrieben hab mit den man java, flash und shockwave games uploaden kann


----------



## RawBit (29. Okt 2006)

geht in applets dann aber sowas?


```
BufferedImage bi = ImageIO.read(TestApplet.class.getClassLoader().getResource("icon.gif"));
```


----------



## Wildcard (29. Okt 2006)

Klar. Du kannst zB jars in Applets verwenden.


----------



## RawBit (29. Okt 2006)

für den fall dass das jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint war (  ), und applets clientseitig sind is es dem jarfile dann möglich vom applet aus irgendwie, irgendwelche daten vom server oder client zu manipulieren


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Okt 2006)

Auf Dateien auf dem Client zuzugreifen, ist möglich, wenn das Applet signiert wird, dazu muss es in einem jar-File stecken.


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Okt 2006)

... und Daten vom Server zu manipulieren ist dem Applet unmöglich.

Er kann allenfalls eine Socket-Verbindung zum Server herstellen
und ein *dort laufendes Programm* _bitten_, etwas auf dem Server
zu ändern.


----------



## RawBit (2. Nov 2006)

aber die daten des nutzers könnte ein applet angreifen, hab ich das richtig verstanden? wenns signiert is?

hat ein signirtes applet dann auch die endung .class??


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Nov 2006)

Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber die daten des nutzers könnte ein applet angreifen, hab ich das richtig verstanden? wenns signiert ist?



Richtig! Was genau es machen darf und was nicht kannst du aber selbst
ziemlich genau festlegen



			
				Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat ein signirtes applet dann auch die endung .class??



Ja!


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Nov 2006)

Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber die daten des nutzers könnte ein applet angreifen, hab ich das richtig verstanden? wenns signiert is?


Genau!



			
				Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat ein signirtes applet dann auch die endung .class??


Das Applet muss in einer Jar-Datei gespeichert sein, um signiert werden zu können. Und logisch hat es in der Jar-Datei die Endung .class.


----------



## RawBit (2. Nov 2006)

ok, das reicht mir, weil mein php uploader nur .class datein zulässt und wenns nicht in nem jar archiv is wirds ja nich gehen, also is alles ok

thx


----------

